# Anyone Using Their Fire Less?



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

When I first got my Fire last Nov., I used it a few times everyday.  Now I hardly turn it on although I still use my K2 a lot.  I think that I was caught up in the hype.  I never really got in to the apps and only play solitaire and crosswords.  I like the weather app, but the screen is just too small for web browsing and email.  Tapatalk is good, but there aren't any other forums that I use that have it.  It seems the main like I have for it is reading magazines and news.  Color is way better for that.  The screen is too small to watch movies, IMO. Wifi radio is also good, but I only use it when traveling.  Initially, I liked the idea of a smaller screen, but now I think I would actually prefer a device more similar to an ipad.  Of course, it's my own fault that my interest in the Kindle Fire has waned.  Another factor is that we already had a netbook when I bought the Fire which I found much easier to use for computer type functions.  I'm just wondering if others have similar feelings.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm the exact opposite. Other than my Android phone (4" screen), I ended up getting an Android tablet with a 10.1" screen. I loved the screen size, but the tablet would get heavy throughout the day. It mostly stays on my desk in the charging cradle (which is nice for watching movies and such). Even with the extra weight, I would still carry it around with me and use it every day.

I got a 7" Playbook a couple of months ago and find the 7" form factor much better for me. Watching movies and videos is just fine. The size is not too small for me. I'm using Tapatalk on it right now, and use lots of apps on it every day. The screen is about the same size as a paperback, and (for me), it is easy to read using the web browser, Zinio, and the Kindle app. The fact that it weighs less than my gTablet is also a big plus. Quite often, I find myself reaching for my PlayBook before even thinking about grabbing my Kindle. Personally, the 7" form factor is perfect - I'd even consider getting rid of my smartphone if thw tablet could make phone calls (via bluetooth headset).

The Playbook has one fault that the Fire has - one keyboard. My gTablet being a full Android device has lots of keyboard choices, making typing on it much easier. Hopefully the Fire 2 has more options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my Fire every day in addition to my iPad.  I purchased it for media consumption and will often watch stuff on it while I quilt.  I also read occasionally on it.  I prefer it for reading to my iPad, though my eInk Kindles are best of all.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 3 kindles, a Fire, a Xoom (10.1" tablet) and a Razr (phone).  I use 'em all.  The basic Kindle most often and is the one I carry with me as it's the smallest/lightest. I also use the Keyboard Kindle nearly every night; it lives in my nightstand and is the one I read from before bed usually.  The DX has various work related publications and such -- also a bit of fiction. It's, generally, my reference library. 

I use the Fire daily -- that's where I do Words with friends, read the daily newspaper, and do some reading and other games.  Occasionally watch a video.  For example, the other day while flipping through, I saw Julia Child making omelets.  But I'd missed the beginning part where she says how many eggs to use and all.  So I went to Amazon and found the very episode as a free streaming video and watched it from the beginning on the Fire.  I made omelets for dinner. 

The Xoom is there for reference. . . .if I need to look something up on the web quickly. And occasionally, if I can't come up with anything on WWF, I'll use one of the cheats.   When I travel, it's good for email. . . .not as good as a full computer, but good enough for traveling and easier to carry than even a laptop.  Which I also have.  

Oh, I also like the Xoom for books that have maps or something in them. . . I can open them with the Kindle app on the Xoom and leave it there for reference while I'm reading on one of the other devices.  That way I don't have to keep flipping back and forth, and it's larger anyway on the Xoom.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I use my Kindle Fire every day, taking it with me everywhere I go in the house for web surfing and reading/sending emails, and a few apps. Most of my reading is still on the old Kindle 3.

I recently bought a Nexus 7 tablet, and as I get more familiar with it, it will probably supplant the Fire as my main tablet.

Either way, I've gotten so used to having a small tablet that I would feel lost without it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

NOPE -- actually the opposite.

I used to use the Fire rather sparingly and only for a few things -- I'd go to my iPhone for a lot of things.  
Now my Fire goes with me basically everywhere I go and I tether thru my iPhone and do many of those things on the Fire.
My other Kindle resides on the headboard of the bed and is my reading Kindle of an evening


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm using mine less...only because my Fire has been stolen by DH and my grandson, so I bought a Nexus...which NO ONE is allowed to touch!

Both the Fire and Nexus are used daily. I love both, for different reasons.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think my usage has changed much, and I love the 7" screen size - aside from magazines and a couple of apps, I prefer the size of my Fire to my iPad.  What I don't love is the 8G of memory on the Fire - juggling apps is getting old.   The Nexus 7 interests me, but honestly I prefer iOS to Android - so if the rumors of the iPad mini pan out, I'll be sorely tempted.  

What I don't use much since I got the Fire is my rooted Nook Color.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I am still using my Fire all day, every day. I am mostly homebound and and like how I can use the Fire anywhere in the house (bed, recliner) if having a bad pain day to email/facebook/boards/blogs/etc., plus I use Evernote to organize and remember just about every part of my life. I was still mostly reading on my Kindle Keyboard but it is broken  I am planning to replace it but was waiting to see what if any new e-ink kindles are available after September 6th.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I keep finding more uses for my Fire; it has essentially replaced my netbook for casual computer use where I don't need my bigger laptop. I don't have a smart phone. I still prefer my K2 for reading. I carry both the Fire and the K2 when I leave the house.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I had actually completely stopped using my Fire and was doing all my reading from a K3 until I made two changes - First I went to a "white on black" screen. Much easier to read with the glare and, second, I bought a screen cover, which completely wiped out the glare, from Amazon, manufacturer is an outfit called Mooshie, cost about $14.95. The difference is mind blowing. I now use whichever one is handy.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Still use my Fire (but am considering a Nexus 7; waiting for Sept 6 announcements before finalizing that decision).
It is my cookbook - I've put recipes into a Dropbox folder & pull them up on the Fire (slip it into a ziplock to protect from splatters).
I watch movies (especially when traveling) & don't find them too small (I'm 5.
I use Dropbox & Evernote for work stuff and when I don't feel like "lugging" my netbook to meetings, it's a fantastic lightweight alternative.
I've been using my Kindle Touch to share with a friend so that books I've bought I can 'lend' to her & she does the same, so I read either on my smartphone or the Fire (and yes, I love that white on black background and use an anti-glare/anti-fingerprint screen protector). I also lend out my Touch to my daughter.
Just love the portability. DH got an ipad and with it's case/keyboard, I find it just a bit too big & heavy. I'd rather tuck my Fire (or possibly a successor) into my purse.
I visited Africa in February & took my Fire (and not my netbook). Going to London in December and will do the same with whatever 7-inch tablet I'm using at the time.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using mine more. I like it better for lying down, reading in the dark, than the Touch with the lighted cover. The light bothers my eyes in this position. I also like to listen to music while reading. Recently, I started taking it out with me along with me the K4, so I can read some of my email.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I use my tons every day, mostly to play games on, ( ) but I read on it sometimes also.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess I'm feeling a little guilty about not using my Fire, but I fee that way about other things too.  I've sold 2 of my trumpets in the last week.  Anyway, I did use it today to get an oriental cookbook for SWMBO.  She likes cookbooks in color.  I really thought that I would play games on it, but hardly ever do.  I guess it's really not disappointment with the Fire, but rather me pursuing other activities that interest me more.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

SWMBO?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

She Who Must Be Obeyed.



My mother used to have a sweatshirt with that on it. . . .from a popular British comedy of some years ago. . . .Rumpole of the Bailey.  Was also on PBS here in the 'States.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah. OK, thanks.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> SWMBO?





Ann in Arlington said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother used to have a sweatshirt with that on it. . . .from a popular British comedy of some years ago. . . .Rumpole of the Bailey. Was also on PBS here in the 'States.





HappyGuy said:


> Ah. OK, thanks.


Less than two minutes for an answer and only another four minutes to acknowledgement --- Love Kindleboarders!

DH and I enjoyed watching Rumpole of the Bailey on PBS. Wonder if I can watch episodes on my Fire? I will check next time I have a chance.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother used to have a sweatshirt with that on it. . . .from a popular British comedy of some years ago. . . .Rumpole of the Bailey. Was also on PBS here in the 'States.


I thought the original quote was from Haggard's book, "She".


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I thought the original quote was from Haggard's book, "She".


The 1880s are certainly earlier than the 1970s.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Shastastan, I think you are correct - from She.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to Google, the _Rumpole of the Bailey_ people did get it from _She_. But _Rumpole_ is the only place I knew it from. . . .and my mother's sweatshirt, of course.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> According to Google, the _Rumpole of the Bailey_ people did get it from _She_. But _Rumpole_ is the only place I knew it from. . . .and my mother's sweatshirt, of course.


This type of comment demonstrates that integrity is alive and well. Thanks!

Stan


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

By the way... if you haven't read them, HR Haggard's books are great adventure and they're free.

http://arthursbookshelf.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> I had actually completely stopped using my Fire and was doing all my reading from a K3 until I made two changes - First I went to a "white on black" screen. Much easier to read with the glare and, second, I bought a screen cover, which completely wiped out the glare, from Amazon, manufacturer is an outfit called Mooshie, cost about $14.95. The difference is mind blowing. I now use whichever one is handy.


Raffeer, is this the screen cover you bought (clickable link)?


Betsy


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup, that's it Betsey. I see I was a tad off on the price - 19.99 (unless it went up?). It was a snap to put on, even for me and I am really a klutz when it comes to that kind of thing.


----------

